

Google Open Sources Its Secret Weapon in Cloud Computing - eroo
http://www.wired.com/2014/06/google-kubernetes/

======
leorocky
Writers at Wired must have some kind of ridiculous policy about titles. An
open source "secret weapon", Docker is the "next big thing" in cloud
computing. Every single wired title that makes it HN makes me cringe. Everyone
of them. The titles are silly, dishonest, upworthy, linkbait. I'm going to
write an HN extension for chrome that just auto removes wired.com submissions
when I load HN, it bothers me that much.

I wrote a little chrome extension that removes Wired, the content script is:

    
    
      var hn_blacklist = [
        "wired.com"
      ];
      
      $(document).ready(function () {
        $(".comhead").each(function (i, e) {
          var $e, tr;
          $e = $(e);
          hn_blacklist.forEach(function (domain) {
            if ($e.text().indexOf(domain) !== -1) {
              tr = $e.closest("tr");
              tr.next().remove();
              tr.remove();
            }
          });
        });
      });
    
    

You can add your own domains to it. I created a manifest.json to make this a
chrome extension, included jQuery and now it works.

~~~
mmaunder
Agreed. Another thing that pisses me off is the editorial style: "I met Mike
in a soon-to-be fashionable dive bar in the lesser known South part of town,
where Pearl Jam's former masseuse mixed us a cocktail containing african dung
beetle livers and wolfsbane."

Ever since Po Bronson was covering the dot-com boom with stories of weed
growers from Michigan launching dot-com empires in his graphic you-want-to-be-
this-guy style, they haven't shifted away from it.

The style has been locked down ever since Conde Nast bought the magazine at
Providence Equity's yard sale in 98.

Reading Wired in public is modern leprosy - thankfully neither are too
contagious.

------
spankalee
Wow, Wired likes to hide the real details in vague hyperlinks.

Here's the Kubernetes github repo:
[https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes)

And here's a Google Cloud Platform blog post that announces Docker support in
App Enginer, Kubernetes and cAdvisor:
[http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/06/an-update-
on...](http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/06/an-update-on-container-
support-on-google-cloud-platform.html)

------
sorenbs
With Mesosphere getting a major investment the other day, docker gaining
traction incredibly fast and now this this space will be really interesting to
watch the coming years. The basic offering of AWS is being comoditized, but
they still have their hosted services and the big community of stuff hosted on
AWS as differentiators. But maybe it isn't too crazy to speculate that some of
those services could be packaged up somehow and deployed on any cloud.

